# Best out-of-the-box rifle?



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm picking up a new rifle for longer range hunting. Right now I'm on the fence about picking up a Tikka, Browning, or Rem Sendero and customizing or just forking over the money for something like a Cooper. 

By the way, I saw in the Cabela's that they have some Fierce rifles that guarantee 1/2 moa. Does anyone have experience with them? The price seemed reasonable for what you're getting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Guess it depends on budget. Does the box say Christensen Arms on it? :mrgreen:

For mass produced rifles, IMO it seems like Savage has the edge on accuracy. Rarely does anyone post up info about a poor shooting Savage, the same cannot be said for most other mfgs. But even within say, big Green... there is a load of difference between a Sendaro and a model 7.

I think I would want a few more parameters about what type of rifle you are looking for, what you intend to do with it, budget etc.

My absolute most accurate "out of the box" rifle is a Stag Arms 6L AR15. Came from the factory with a .5MOA guarantee, and it honestly did just that. Reloading took it down to the .4 range before I called it good.










-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

For longer range hunting buy the gun with the trigger you like best. 

I would recommend buying a rifle ditching the plastic stock and getting a boyd's / stocky's laminate wood or a manner's/mcmullin stock and then glass bed it. 

Modern rifles are all decently accurate, but you can do a lot more for accuracy by upgrading the stock and trigger and then spending the extra money on ammo for range time. 

Granted, this is like my opinion.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

For out of the box + accuracy + cost go with the Savage. You can switch out the barrel for about $369 to a Shillen select match grade and have whatever you want. We have built 4 of these now and they are awesome. If you need more info shoot me a PM and I can give you the names of the places and contact numbers. I own a Cooper and I would rather build the Savage / Shillen.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like a Ford vs Chevy argument to me.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> For out of the box + accuracy + cost go with the Savage. You can switch out the barrel for about $369 to a Shillen select match grade and have whatever you want. We have built 4 of these now and they are awesome. If you need more info shoot me a PM and I can give you the names of the places and contact numbers. I own a Cooper and I would rather build the Savage / Shillen.


So you would recommend a savage over a Tikka?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Savage rifles are definitely accurate out of the box...... but dang, they're ugly! I bet they'd shoot even better if they would up the aesthetics









Personally, I prefer the T3, but I can't complain about how my Savage 10 Predator 22-250 shot - that sucker was awesome for a bone stock rifle.

My Sendero 7RM shoots very well- I've only swapped the trigger out for a timney. It's a great rifle, but a little on the spendy side. You can get similar performance (in my opinion) with less costly rifles such as the Tikka.

Go handle a few of them and see what feels best to you.

Here are a couple of pics from my last outing with my Sendero. Two 3 shot groups at 350 yards with the 162 Amax and RL-22.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a .270 WSM in a Fierce Arms. The rifle is everything they advertise to be. With hand loads I have it under a .25", when I do my part (which is not very often). Fit and finish is good as well. For what I wanted/needed it was well worth the money.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I went to the Expo and fondled a bunch of Coopers today. Ill have one probably before the Alaska trip in November.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have two rifles that I purchased brand spanking new that will and did shoot sub MOA right out of the box. 

The first one is a Weatherby MKV in .340 Weatherby mag and a glass stock. 
The other one is a Weatherby Vangaurd S2 in .25-06.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a Remington 700 in 257 Weatherby that is a sub MOA gun out of the box


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Cabela's does have some okay sales right now, including Christensen Arm...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> So you would recommend a savage over a Tikka?


I have never owned a Tikka. But I have owned lots of Savages. I know how well they perform out of the box. Cabelas now has a exclusive relationship with Savage on their 12 FV for $369.00 Comes in the .223 and .204. We have been using them right out of the box for the past 6 years. The last 3 years they are purchased to make the 20/.223 or 20 Practical with the Shilen Select match grade barrel. I do hear good things about the Tikkas but I believe there has been some complaints about the scope mounting system.( Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooper does make a fine rifle. Very accurate. The groups they shoot at the factory can be duplicated. I have had some issues with the bolt and firing pin assembly. The tension screw would loosen up and the pin then won't strike the primer hard enough to bust a cap. Simple solution is to keep a small screw driver handy. Just a pain in the arse. Also the Cooper Factory will replace a shot out barrel they told me for $125.00. But the one I bought was $1295.00 (Phoenix in .204). Good luck finding a Cooper for that now.:shock:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't say enough good stuff about the Cooper. I've had a few of them and they are hands down accurate. Sure they are expensive but you are getting an exceptionally functional, heirloom quality firearm with a barrel replacement plan for those who shoot a lot. 

The only time my Coopers shoot +.5 MOA is when the trigger-puller mechanism malfunctions.

I fondeled a few at the expo as well. I thing the detachable mag is a total POS and I'm glad they are changing back to a hinged floor plate. 

I want to copy Bugchucker but I can't shoot a 5 lb rifle worth a crap offhand. I'll prolly end up with a heavier version in 6.5-06 AI. Also want a heavy varmint in 22-250 AI. ------SS


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

"I fondeled a few at the expo as well. I thing the detachable mag is a total POS and I'm glad they are changing back to a hinged floor plate. "

I actually like the removable mag, it's steel ! Not the plastic crap that Browning now has on their X-bolts. 

Hard to stay away from those Coopers, I might have mine ordered soon.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

Critter said:


> I have two rifles that I purchased brand spanking new that will and did shoot sub MOA right out of the box.
> 
> The first one is a Weatherby MKV in .340 Weatherby mag and a glass stock.
> The other one is a Weatherby Vangaurd S2 in .25-06.


i had a terrible time getting a vangaurd tuned in too , but once i found the magic load its the best shooter of all


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That new cooper backcountry looks like it might be making its way to my house soon.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

NVDuckin said:


> I'm picking up a new rifle for longer range hunting. Right now I'm on the fence about picking up a Tikka, Browning, or Rem Sendero and customizing or just forking over the money for something like a Cooper.
> 
> By the way, I saw in the Cabela's that they have some Fierce rifles that guarantee 1/2 moa. Does anyone have experience with them? The price seemed reasonable for what you're getting.


 I'd go with the Remington. I love their triggers , so does the military.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hoopermat said:


> That new cooper backcountry looks like it might be making its way to my house soon.


Agreed, this is one of the rifles on my shortlist.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My Kimber in .204 may be the best "out of the box" shooter I own using factory loads.

My Browning X-Bolt in 7mm is a close second but it took some load development to get it that way.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

My daughter got lucky , I bought her a Rem.700 270 Win at Wallmart for $260.00 a few years back and it will touch bullet holes at 100 with factory 130 Winchester super x . Thinking about trying to talk her out of it. ;-)


----------

